# Ratios : Pellets vs Flowers?



## Gigantorus (27/2/15)

Hi All,

What ratio do you generally work to when using hop flowers compared to using hop pellets?

I've only ever used pellets but have been given some galaxy flowers. I generally use say 100grams of pellets....how many flowers would this equate to?

Yes, I know it may depend on the variety of hop. But lets work on Galaxy as the only variety.

I'm going to do an IPA recipe again with the galaxy flowers and 50grams Motueka pellets . Last time I dry-hopped with 50grams Citra and 50grams Galaxy for the last 5 days of a 14 day ferment. So am wanting to ascertain what 50grams of galaxy pellets would be in flowers?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## mwd (27/2/15)

Might well be wrong but go weight for weight 100g pellets 100g flowers. The flowers will be a much bigger volume.


----------



## yum beer (27/2/15)

Generally add 10% extra to your flowers, so 100gm pellets = 110gm flowers for same result.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/2/15)

If you're dry hopping, the bigger issue is time. Pellets extract within a couple of days. Flowers may need a week (some say 2). 
So I'd go weight for weight also, but give the flowers several days extra to steep. 
And/or maybe chop up the flowers a bit before you throw them in. 
And maybe use a hop sock. Flowers can block a tap like a boss.


----------



## glenos (28/2/15)

The above comments assume the flowers are dry. If the flowers are fresh you need to allow for the extra moisture they contain. For fresh (wet) hops multiply by about 4, so 100 g pellets = 400 g fresh flowers.


----------



## Camo6 (28/2/15)

If he's getting wet galaxy flowers I want in on the action.


----------



## glenos (28/2/15)

I can get some in the next couple of weeks. The benefits of living in Tassie.


----------

